
Valerian: How Luc Besson Made a $180M Indie That Can’t Fail - laktak
http://www.indiewire.com/2017/07/valerian-luc-besson-180-million-indie-cara-delevingne-dane-dehaan-europacorp-1201851376/
======
swrobel
Just watched the new Ultra HD Blu Ray release of The Fifth Element last night
and it's still so good. Can't wait for Valerian.

